# You don't see this one everyday....



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Before you see anything, I'm going to say one thing, the reason I'm not posting the picture with the hunters is because ONE guy had his head tilted the wrong way! :wink: (for those of you who know of the wetlandwaterfowl topic ha!)

I'm not here to brag, simply here to show something im proud of, something im sure will not happen again in my hunting career, and one of those memories you dream about making happen!

Anyways guys, please dont tear me a new one, but this morning we had 11 guys, most of which are my favorite friends to hunt with, to make this hunt even more memorable! here it is.....
And one last thing...the camera is a day behind, some rookie aka me, doesn't know how to change the dang date!










88 geese, 1 band! (I of course never draw the right straw  )


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice hunt shutt! That is a beat down!


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

holy heck! thats the way to smack em. dont feel bad about the band. i lost one today. 2 guys, 2 geese. not hard to figure out which one is yours to shoot. he smacked mine first then smacked his. the one i should have shot was banded :-?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dang, that will put a dent in the population. Nicely done. Cleaning all that had to suck.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Got this pic in a txt 20 minutes ago, from a friend who got it from his little brother whom is friends with one of the guys that was in the hunt, I got to hear the details like, exact location of the hunt


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow...  Very Impressive. Nice work!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice1 :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome!!! Great work and good shooting! 88 birds you must have had over 200 decoying. That is KICK A$$. Great smack down on the birds.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Simply awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Doin work! Love it! I have an empty truck, invite me next time and we can fill it as well! 8)

Did you find any Mexy cans to give them too like this guy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nicely done - looked like a heck of a good time.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Jesus thats like a pic from the old days when there were no limits and market hunting was legal. Nice pile!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome hunt man :thumb:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks like a Sick hunt, nicely done!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats gettn it done!!!!! Nice Job!!!! :beer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Now THAT...is a BUTT LOAD OF GEESE!! Nice job guys!! :thumb:


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

where did this hunt take place?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I heard it was right around Nunya, ND.
:roll:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

snow123geese said:


> I heard it was right around Nunya, ND.
> :roll:


HAHA AMEN! :beer:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

snow123geese said:


> I heard it was right around Nunya, ND.
> :roll:


 :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

whatever happened to the wetland waterfowler shockers? I kind of miss his pics.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this topic back to the top...really brings back a memory or two!

As far as the location of the hunt...It's to far and secluded for any city folk from fargo to drive and find...I could however tell you the section and quarter though for any plot book you may have...but id have to kill you if i told you the township :beer:


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

I think you most likely found those city geese by reiles acres or those city geese by west fargo.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

snow123geese said:


> I heard it was right around Nunya, ND.
> :roll:


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :rollin: :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

What!? I thought I was the only person who knew about the Reiles Acres geese!!! :withstupid:


----------

